# American Cyclist Show up to Olypics in Black Mask



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

AP Wire said:


> BEIJING (Reuters) - Unidentified members of the U.S. cycling squad arrived at Beijing airport wearing black respiratory masks, a U.S. Olympic committee spokesman said on Tuesday.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> One woman wearing a mask which covered the nose and mouth was in what appeared to be an American team T-shirt, photographs showed. A male wore a white T-shirt with BEIJING in black letters across the chest.
> ...


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Men in Black, indeed.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

IOC should be fired. Horrible human rights record and air that you cant breathe, sounds like a GREAT place for endurance athletes to stage competition. Its not like anybody else was bidding for the 08' games. [email protected]


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

^ i agree. everyone keeps saying that the olympics should be politic free but it giving the chinese the games was a purely political decision. everyone thought that it would encourage better human rights and a more open system. right. its not like there were places with more space, better lodging, better air, less political strife, and better human rights. the air quality is so poor most of us wouldnt allow our pets out in it.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd wear a mask before I risked damage that could affect my career.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

no kidding, +1 for the mask. 

if they're smart, they're training with the things to see how it performs in competition. could be an advantage, who knows. maybe WADA will call it illegal performance enhancement...

... idly wondering how many olympians will develop post 9/11 syndrome...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> no kidding, +1 for the mask.
> 
> if they're smart, they're training with the things to see how it performs in competition. could be an advantage, who knows. maybe WADA will call it illegal performance enhancement...
> 
> ... idly wondering how many olympians will develop post 9/11 syndrome...


Yea, the IOC really farked up this one; ANYONE could have told them this would end up happening. Blockheads.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

That's Bobby Lea and Meatball.

I did a UCI World in China in 2001, two weeks before they were awarded the games. It was clear that the Chinese were taking it very seriously and it was a big final test for their being awarded the games. Everyone went well out to make it as good for the athletes as possible. However, the one thing that was really bad was the air. I have asthma and it was in full force over there. I was there for 8 days and even when I came back, I had bad symptoms for a month.

I did an IOC event in El Salvador in 2002 and the air quality was so bad that I got pneumonia after the 50k TT. I had to do the points race with full blown pneumonia (against the team doctor's orders, obviously). I got so much lung damage and residual scarring that I ended my pro career shortly after that. It's only this year, 6 years later, did I decide that I wanted to race bikes again and feel that maybe I was healthy enough (had another injury in early 2002 as well) to give it another go.

Bobby and Mike should not be the only ones wearing masks. Everyone should.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

if I trained my whole life for the olympics and there was something so simple that I could do as a hedge, it would be a no brainer. F it, I'd wear a burka if I thought it would prevent sickness. besides, many asians, especially the japanese walk around all the time with surgical masks. the irony is that they do when they themselves are sick, so as to avoid spreading their sickness!

can you imagine if the games were in the US and other teams showed up in black "terrorist" face masks.....


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bauerb said:


> can you imagine if the games were in the US and other teams showed up in black "terrorist" face masks.....



Well, if the Olympics were held in New Jersey, Yes


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I say Sydney every year!! And thats coming from a United Statesian. Riding a "points Race" with pneuminia is just one more reason I could never be a pro cyclist. Along with hitting knee high road signs at 60K/hr.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

The olympics should NEVER have been held in China - pure political BS!!
I refuse to watch 1 minute of olympic coverage this year just because of it being held in China and the issues associated around the olympic games.

Michael


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

KMan said:


> The olympics should NEVER have been held in China - pure political BS!!
> I refuse to watch 1 minute of olympic coverage this year just because of it being held in China and the issues associated around the olympic games.


Yeah... so your cable got cut off too, huh? Got to pay those bills.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Its pretty sad when they have to start wearing masks to strain but they don't have much of a choice. If I was the person in China leading this up I would be embarassed.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

If I were a top level cyclist, I would probably skip the games because of the air quality.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm sure some are. 

Haile Gebreselassie, the best distance runner pretty much ever, is skipping the Beijing marathon for that very reason.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

So, if the United States and other developed nations implemented an immediate
zero-pollution policy, the world would still be going to hell in a handbag.
How uplifting a thought.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I live in the Bay Area and se chinese people weaing surgical masks all the time. I am not offended.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

justinb said:


> I'm sure some are.
> 
> Haile Gebreselassie, the best distance runner pretty much ever, is skipping the Beijing marathon for that very reason.



No, he wants to set a record, the setting is not conducive to a new WR, so he's running the 10k instead.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

TheDon said:


> No, he wants to set a record, the setting is not conducive to a new WR, so he's running the 10k instead.


Thanks for the correction. Thought I had heard he was skipping it altogether, but can't seem to find that reference. It's not like Ethiopia will have trouble winning 10k/marathon medals anyway.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Almost the entire team wore them. Saw a picture of Hammer with one on as well


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd wear a mask before I risked damage that could affect my career.


Good thinking. I was reading in the paper last week about an ultramarathon runner who suffered career-ending lung damage from pollution in the course of a 72 mile training run in Smoky Mountain National Park.

http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080718/NEWS02/807180405/1009/NEWS01


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Fredke said:


> Good thinking. I was reading in the paper last week about an ultramarathon runner who suffered career-ending lung damage from pollution in the course of a 72 mile training run in Smoky Mountain National Park.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080718/NEWS02/807180405/1009/NEWS01


When I lived up in the mid-Atlantic area I would get lung/chest discomfort during and after some rides, finally figured it out that it was probably high ozone levels doing it. Not noticed it now that I live in a much more rural, probably less polluted area.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

the irony is the masks were probably made in China.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

When I do too many bong hits I get the Vandevelde coughs. But sometimes you have to sacrifice for your dream. It's the Olympics, after all.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

"No, he wants to set a record, the setting is not conducive to a new WR, so he's running the 10k instead."

Actually, Gebresellasie SPECIFICALLY stated he was pulling out of the Marathon due to the piss poor air quality (which, indeed, might hamper a record time if your weezing). So I think the point stands.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 20, 2007)

*Masks are in-style in Beijing*

Masks are quite common in Beijing & most other large Asian cities. I just returned from Taiwan where most of the street traffic is motor scooters & almost all scooter riders wear masks. You see them in many designer styles, including plain white & sometimes black. Black seems to be popular with the young emo crowd.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

burtronix said:


> Masks are quite common in Beijing & most other large Asian cities. I just returned from Taiwan where most of the street traffic is motor scooters & almost all scooter riders wear masks. You see them in many designer styles, including plain white & sometimes black. Black seems to be popular with the young emo crowd.


Yeah, but...when Americans do it, it becomes "offensive"


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

burtronix said:


> Masks are quite common in Beijing & most other large Asian cities. I just returned from Taiwan where most of the street traffic is motor scooters & almost all scooter riders wear masks. You see them in many designer styles, including plain white & sometimes black. Black seems to be popular with the young emo crowd.


Where can I get an NJS certified mask?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

According to the AP the USOC has designed masks for use by its athletes while out of competition. The masks are issued to each sport's administrators and coaches for distribution to athletes on an as-requested basis. http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/olympics/2008/07/24/bc.oly.beijing.masks.ap/

Many other nations are making similar recommendations, while others say the masks are useless.

JSR


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

crumjack said:


> Where can I get an NJS certified mask?


Poser. Vintage Italian masques are where it's at. You gotta rock one Romeo-and-Juliet, Franco-Zeffirelli style.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

phoehn9111 said:


> So, if the United States and other developed nations implemented an immediate
> zero-pollution policy, the world would still be going to hell in a handbag.
> How uplifting a thought.


Google 'global dimming.' Theory is that pollutants have been blocking solar radiation and, thus, blunting the effects of global warming among other things. If India and China suddenly stopped spewing micro pollutants into the air global temperatures could rise dramatically.


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

tron said:


> I live in the Bay Area and se chinese people weaing surgical masks all the time. I am not offended.


I live in the SF Bay Area too. People wear masks here b/c they're concerned about whatever illness is going around. You see women wear those big face visors too around here. 

Regardless, it's not the same. People can wear whatever they want to in HK/Japan/SF. The Chinese are making a huge effort to cut down on pollution. They are a proud people and they are trying to impress the world with this Olympic event. The Chinese are always concerned about "face"...


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Fast Eddie said:


> Poser. Vintage Italian masques are where it's at. You gotta rock one Romeo-and-Juliet, Franco-Zeffirelli style.


Meh, we all know these games are a shame without medals for best bar spin and longest track stand...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> People wear masks here b/c they're concerned about whatever illness is going around.


And in Beijing, that illness would be severe acute respiratory distress due to the "chunky style" air there.



> I'd wear a mask before I risked damage that could affect my career.


Absolutely. I wouldn't think twice. With my brief experience recently with poor air quality due to fires, I can't imagine what it'd be like for elite endurance athletes in those conditions.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Andrea138 said:


> I'd wear a mask before I risked damage that could affect my career.


If I thought I would risk damage that would affect my career, I wouldn't be racing there.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The masks will stop the large particles from getting to the lungs, but the small particles (which are more harmful) and the noxious gasses will pass through those masks.


----------



## stewdoob03 (Aug 6, 2008)

*I am so embarrassed...*

I wish everyone had the same frame of reference as I. I lived in China the past year and everyday, got to see first hand the national pride in the eyes of the Chinese. The Chinese are so proud to host these games. Everyday local Chinese men and women would come up to me and a say "Hello, how are you?" practicing their English to accommodate the West this summer. That is only the start. This country has literally bent over backwards to host these games. It is a great moment for them.

And...to have our riders wear masks off the plane while reporters gather with cameras to document the event, is an incredibly offensive to those people. And believe me, it is not a good thing culturally to be a guest in that country and insult the host.

I am rider too. I can understand their concern. I can't even begin to imagine the work our boys have put in training for this event. I know they don't want to blow it. Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

burtronix said:


> Masks are quite common in Beijing & most other large Asian cities. I just returned from Taiwan where most of the street traffic is motor scooters & almost all scooter riders wear masks. You see them in many designer styles, including plain white & sometimes black. Black seems to be popular with the young emo crowd.


I had heard that those came into vogue during the SARS scare (that could have been media FUD). 

Regardless, there seems to be ample reason to wear a mask in Beijing. Not that some American cities have much to crow about.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The Russian wrestling team has followed suit, apparently.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

Room 1201 said:


> Well, if the Olympics were held in New Jersey, Yes


Hey, keep New Jersey out of this. Its not all Chemical Plants and toxic waste dumps that just what we show the out of towners to keep them from moving here.

The topic is China, save your NJ bashing for some place else.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

They may be "proud and bent over backward", but thats just like any country that gets to host the Olympics, so thats nothing special. If the athletes even THINK they need masks, then the choice to have the games there is brainless. There were plenty of other cities up for the 08 games. It seems almost sci-fi to see the best athletes in the world showing up to compete wearing masks. Something tells me the Chinese will run a well oiled machine of an Olympic games, but the choice to have them there was inexcusable on so many levels.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

stewdoob03 said:


> *Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.*


A little more classy? So the Air Pollution Index for Bejing yesterday was 91 by their own reading (I am not sure I even trust that). The "World Health Organisation regards an API of more than 50 as high, and a reading of 100 or more is considered unsafe." LINK

LA's API is normally around 18, NYC is normally around 15. Places where these cyclist typically would train and live is probably around 2 or 3 API. Their lungs and their legs are their business- literally- it is how they make a living. I would be putting on a mask too.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

stewdoob03 said:


> Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.


The whole world bends over and sticks its fingers in its ears every day and pretends there are no problems in China so it trade with China. Wearing masks in front of the media is just one way of calling a spade a spade.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

stewdoob03 said:


> I wish everyone had the same frame of reference as I. I lived in China the past year and everyday, got to see first hand the national pride in the eyes of the Chinese. The Chinese are so proud to host these games. Everyday local Chinese men and women would come up to me and a say "Hello, how are you?" practicing their English to accommodate the West this summer. That is only the start. This country has literally bent over backwards to host these games. It is a great moment for them.


Oh please. Their obsession and desire to dominate the games and show that domination to the world is utterly Stalinesque in its fervor and execution. Your writing off this as them "just trying to be good hosts" is a completly false premonition. Its well documented what the Chinese are trying to do with these games. 



> And...to have our riders wear masks off the plane while reporters gather with cameras to document the event, is an incredibly offensive to those people. And believe me, it is not a good thing culturally to be a guest in that country and insult the host.


And seeing "President" Hu jump off a plane and meet with leaders of US industry to poach MORE US jobs using the fact his nation isnt beholden to the environmental, labor or human rights laws the US is....and that he did this before he had the decency to meet with Bush or other US heads of State was utterly offenensive as well. 



> I am rider too. I can understand their concern. I can't even begin to imagine the work our boys have put in training for this event. I know they don't want to blow it. Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.


Yeah...maybe they should have just went the doper route like their competitors in red are. And please dont tell me you dont think the Chinese are doping, comrade.


----------



## j__h (Jun 16, 2006)

stewdoob03 said:


> Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.


They probably should have been a little more sensitive and done just that, however, the Chinese need to get over their sensitivity regarding their environmental problems and actually address the pollution issue on a long term basis. You may not want to insult a host, but you also have to be a good host. Learning English and trying to help foreigners is a wonderful thing, but more importantly is to provide the competitors with a safe area where they can compete. (oh and the bending over backwards also has a lot to do with making money, and winning the games, so it's not exactly all altruistic)


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> The masks will stop the large particles from getting to the lungs, but the small particles (which are more harmful) and the noxious gasses will pass through those masks.


+1, it may have the effect that the athletes snot isn't black when they blow their noses but the nasty stuff that causes real damage will just fly through. Not having black boogers may be a morale boost though.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Apparently they have been forced to apologize to the Olympic organizers for wearing the masks....

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080806/sp_afp/oly2008usapollutionapologycycling


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

rogger said:


> +1, it may have the effect that the athletes snot isn't black when they blow their noses but the nasty stuff that causes real damage will just fly through. Not having black boogers may be a morale boost though.


It's been reported that there are air filters inside the mask as well, so I guess it's not your average mask.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

IAmCosmo said:


> Apparently they have been forced to apologize to the Olympic organizers for wearing the masks....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20080806/sp_afp/oly2008usapollutionapologycycling


Im sorry that my mask "offended", you Communist human rights violating environmental disaster of a Country. 

GOD, I hope the Chinese get their clocks cleaned in these Olymipcs.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

stewdoob03 said:


> The Chinese are so proud to host these games.
> This country has literally bent over backwards to host these games.
> It is a great moment for them.
> 
> And...to have our riders wear masks off the plane while reporters gather with cameras to document the event, is an incredibly offensive to those people. And believe me, it is not a good thing culturally to be a guest in that country and insult the host.


My reply is WHO CARES if we hurt there little feelings!!
If the 38 gatrillion Chinese people can wear mask because of their pollution issues and they are not offended, what hastle athletes who make a living on their lung capacity???

Again,,,won't catch me watching a minute of this years olympics!

Michael


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

What total bull$****. USOC gives them the masks, tells them to wear them, and then slaps their hands when they actually do. Thanks, feckless officials, for adding some more stress to our athletes lives. Just what they need while they're worried about whether they are going to screw up their lungs permanently.

I hope the cyclists and other athletes continue to wear these masks as long as the pollution warrants it vs. risking permanent lung damage.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Par for the course for the USOC. Typical bureaucrats.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I love the competitive spirit of these athletes. They have to apologize for trying to breathe the air? Jeeze, grow a pair. (Except for the women, of course.) What's next? Are they going to apologize for drinking bottled water, because it's insulting not to drink out of the stream running through the village? I would tell the USOC to stuff it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> I love the competitive spirit of these athletes. They have to apologize for trying to breathe the air? Jeeze, grow a pair. (Except for the women, of course.) What's next? Are they going to apologize for drinking bottled water, because it's insulting not to drink out of the stream running through the village? I would tell the USOC to stuff it.


You know mohair-the real irony?


The US Olympic Team, is importing ALL of it's food from the US. All of it. They sent chefs into Beijing several months ago, and found ALL the foods and ingredients they could get their hands on (in local markets etc) were so tainted with drugs and steroids, that their athletes would fail doping/drug tests.....in addition to who knows what health effects.

So yep, irony.

(I recall an article about it in the NYTimes last year....I'll see if I can dig it up).


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> IOC should be fired. Horrible human rights record and air that you cant breathe, sounds like a GREAT place for endurance athletes to stage competition. Its not like anybody else was bidding for the 08' games. [email protected]


1+ http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141697


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> 1+ http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141697


That HAS to be the weakest attempt to try to get a thread moved I've evar seen


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Fredke said:


> Good thinking. I was reading in the paper last week about an ultramarathon runner who suffered career-ending lung damage from pollution in the course of a 72 mile training run in Smoky Mountain National Park.
> 
> http://www.tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080718/NEWS02/807180405/1009/NEWS01



I'm hoping many of the athletes will arrive in Beijing and realize these games are BS and aren't worth destroying their lungs/health/career and will refuse to compete.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> That HAS to be the weakest attempt to try to get a thread moved I've evar seen



Oh... I've only just started my fellow PO friend.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> If I thought I would risk damage that would affect my career, I wouldn't be racing there.



Yep... I agree. That plus for the obvious political reasons.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> Oh... I've only just started my fellow PO friend.


Fascist.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

jorgy said:


> What total bull$****. USOC gives them the masks, tells them to wear them, and then slaps their hands when they actually do. Thanks, feckless officials, for adding some more stress to our athletes lives. Just what they need while they're worried about whether they are going to screw up their lungs permanently.
> 
> I hope the cyclists and other athletes continue to wear these masks as long as the pollution warrants it vs. risking permanent lung damage.


She agrees with you. So do I.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> Yea, the IOC really farked up this one; ANYONE could have told them this would end up happening. Blockheads.


Give the Chinese and the IOC enough rope. The political, social, economic and environmental symbolism is potentially huge... with the way they are proceeding it could be a huge mess/embarrassment for them and potentially send strong signs to all around the world regarding the general state of the world and the direction it's headed.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> Fascist.



Authoritarian "Communist" Capitalist.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Sherpa23 said:


> That's Bobby Lea and Meatball.
> 
> I did a UCI World in China in 2001, two weeks before they were awarded the games. It was clear that the Chinese were taking it very seriously and it was a big final test for their being awarded the games. Everyone went well out to make it as good for the athletes as possible. However, the one thing that was really bad was the air. I have asthma and it was in full force over there. I was there for 8 days and even when I came back, I had bad symptoms for a month.
> 
> ...



They should refuse to compete in Beijing... F**k the Olympics and f**k the authoritarian Chinese government with BS whitewash jobs about censorship and the air quality; they deserve each other.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

KMan said:


> The olympics should NEVER have been held in China - pure political BS!!
> I refuse to watch 1 minute of olympic coverage this year just because of it being held in China and the issues associated around the olympic games.
> 
> Michael



+1... I'll follow the news coverage and commentary over the inevitable mess but I refuse to the coverage of the events themselves. I hope the ratings suck and the sponsors/advertisers get burned.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tron said:


> If I were a top level cyclist, I would probably skip the games because of the air quality.



I think Pro cycling in general should be divorced from the Olympic movement.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> Authoritarian "Communist" Capitalist.


Yes, but it is pronounced "Communist Fascist Penguin" thank you very much.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> "No, he wants to set a record, the setting is not conducive to a new WR, so he's running the 10k instead."
> 
> Actually, Gebresellasie SPECIFICALLY stated he was pulling out of the Marathon due to the piss poor air quality (which, indeed, might hamper a record time if your weezing). So I think the point stands.



Yep... that's what was reported on NPR yesterday.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

+1 pro cycling is pro cycling. Relative to the IOC, pro cycling is clean. 

The IOC wants to co-opt anything that can generate money for them. Not every sport is an Olympic sport. Gymnastics yes, Softball... NO.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> Yes, but it is pronounced "Communist Fascist Penguin" thank you very much.


Communist, Fascist, Authoritarian, Capitalist, Corporatist, Liberal, Conservative, Libertarian, Socialist, Democrat, Republican, Islamofascist, Christofascist, Pinko, NeoCon. Meh... They've all pretty much lost their meaning anymore. At the end of the day they're all just Greedy, Power Hungry, Lying, Cheating, Motherf**kers.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> Communist, Fascist, Authoritarian, Capitalist, Liberal, Conservative, Libertarian, Socialist, Democrat, Republican, Islamofascist, Christofascist, Pinko, NeoCon. Meh... They've all pretty much lost their meaning anymore. At the end of the day they're all just Greedy, Power Hungry, Lying, Cheating, Motherf**kers.



Yer f0rk is MINE! You hear ME??? MINE!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> Yer f0rk is MINE! You hear ME??? MINE!



Drainage! Drainage, Room 1201, you boy. Drained dry. I'm so sorry. Here, if you have a milkshake, and I have a milkshake, and I have a straw. There it is, that's a straw, you see? You watching?. And my straw reaches acroooooooss the room, and starts to drink your milkshake... I... drink... your... milkshake!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

solorider said:


> +1 pro cycling is pro cycling. Relative to the IOC, pro cycling is clean.
> 
> The IOC wants to co-opt anything that can generate money for them. Not every sport is an Olympic sport. Gymnastics yes, Softball... NO.



Greed and power... power, corruption and lies.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

phoehn9111 said:


> So, if the United States and other developed nations implemented an immediate
> zero-pollution policy, the world would still be going to hell in a handbag.
> How uplifting a thought.



Yes, we're doomed... so it's time to party till we burn this mother down.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Just to spit into the wind, I sent an email to Jim Scherr, USOC CEO, [email protected] .

Yeah, I've become an old grump...


----------



## outtashapeguy (Mar 25, 2008)

I think that if a person thinks they are in unsafe conditions the they should be able to make the choice on the appropriate course they should take and not have to think about who it may offend. Hell I live in Riverside Ca, and it is considered some of the most polluted air out there. Today the API was 92.....yeah 92, and most days do break 100. Most heavily influenced Asian cultures that I see around SoCal wear masks. I doesn't even raise a eyebrow to most locals as offensive. People must do what they have to to stay safe. I don't blame anyone coming off those planes that are not accustom to the crap air that China produces to wear some sort of protection.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

stewdoob03 said:


> I wish everyone had the same frame of reference as I. I lived in China the past year and everyday, got to see first hand the national pride in the eyes of the Chinese. The Chinese are so proud to host these games. Everyday local Chinese men and women would come up to me and a say "Hello, how are you?" practicing their English to accommodate the West this summer. That is only the start. This country has literally bent over backwards to host these games. It is a great moment for them.
> 
> And...to have our riders wear masks off the plane while reporters gather with cameras to document the event, is an incredibly offensive to those people. And believe me, it is not a good thing culturally to be a guest in that country and insult the host.
> 
> I am rider too. I can understand their concern. I can't even begin to imagine the work our boys have put in training for this event. I know they don't want to blow it. Though I think we could be a little more classy and wait 10 minutes until we're in the bus away from the literally hundreds of millions of viewers.



Meh... This Chinese mentality about saving face has IMO gone too far. The Chinese have failed to live up their promises and the standards that were required of them to be awarded (I tend to think sold) the games. Why should the athletes risk permanent damage to their lungs, general health and careers by attending the games and competing in those conditions? So the Chinese can save face? I call bullsh!t. FAIL!!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Kestreljr said:


> A little more classy? So the Air Pollution Index for Bejing yesterday was 91 by their own reading (I am not sure I even trust that). The "World Health Organisation regards an API of more than 50 as high, and a reading of 100 or more is considered unsafe." LINK
> 
> LA's API is normally around 18, NYC is normally around 15. Places where these cyclist typically would train and live is probably around 2 or 3 API. Their lungs and their legs are their business- literally- it is how they make a living. I would be putting on a mask too.



They should be ashamed. It's a well established fact that the Chinese have totally gamed the monitoring system to whitewash the problem as best as they can... hell they're still saying they guarantee a "blue sky Olympics". Promises, promises, promises... I'm quite familiar with Chinese guarantees of quality by way of my profession. There's a good article about the smog problem in Beijing on wired.com


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

j__h said:


> They probably should have been a little more sensitive and done just that, however, the Chinese need to get over their sensitivity regarding their environmental problems and actually address the pollution issue on a long term basis. You may not want to insult a host, but you also have to be a good host. Learning English and trying to help foreigners is a wonderful thing, but more importantly is to provide the competitors with a safe area where they can compete. (oh and the bending over backwards also has a lot to do with making money, and winning the games, so it's not exactly all altruistic)


Right on.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

RkFast said:


> Oh please. Their obsession and desire to dominate the games and show that domination to the world is utterly Stalinesque in its fervor and execution. Your writing off this as them "just trying to be good hosts" is a completly false premonition. Its well documented what the Chinese are trying to do with these games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slippery...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Pablo said:


> The whole world bends over and sticks its fingers in its ears every day and pretends there are no problems in China so it trade with China. Wearing masks in front of the media is just one way of calling a spade a spade.



Right on... time to call bullsh!t on the Chinese.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> You know mohair-the real irony?
> 
> 
> The US Olympic Team, is importing ALL of it's food from the US. All of it. They sent chefs into Beijing several months ago, and found ALL the foods and ingredients they could get their hands on (in local markets etc) were so tainted with drugs and steroids, that their athletes would fail doping/drug tests.....in addition to who knows what health effects.
> ...



This is the cesspool the greedy and the powerful are turning our planet into. Is this what we really want? 

I'd really like to read that article.


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah...**** China and **** the Olympics....everyone is so afraid of offending China and the Chinese government....to the point where athletes have to risk their careers and livelihoods and breath the ****-coated haze they call air in Beijing. The lamest part of this is that Beijing and the IOC have known about the air quality problem all along and have done nothing about it. the issue at hand is not about embarrassment or saving face or offending someone, the issue is the ****ing air!! stop polluting and the problem will go away....I can't say that consumers around the world (especially here in the US) don't share some responsibility though...we buy the **** produced in those factories from the friendly neighborhood Wal-Mart....but still....c'mon China


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> "No, he wants to set a record, the setting is not conducive to a new WR, so he's running the 10k instead."
> 
> Actually, Gebresellasie SPECIFICALLY stated he was pulling out of the Marathon due to the piss poor air quality (which, indeed, might hamper a record time if your weezing). So I think the point stands.


Gebresellasie is still running in the Olympics. He didn't pull out. His goal is to set a new world record in the marathon something that is impossible in China because of the course and air quality. He's choosing to run the Berlin Marathon instead in September. It's not possible to do two marathons in such a short time. He's stated numerous times that it's the course, heat, humidity, and the air pollution. I am almost positive we would not see him running the marathon even if the olympics were somewhere else because it'd be difficult to set another record in berlin. Berlin is a fast course, it's exactly what he needs to set a new WR.


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw a picture this morning of the Olympic stadium. You could hardly see it through the smog. The Chinese said it was a misty day.:lol:


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Secret Weapon?*



Room 1201 said:


> Yes, but it is pronounced "Communist Fascist Penguin" thank you very much.


You know what they say- if they all jump up and down at the same time...


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ u mean that's the solution to global warming? get 1.3b people to jump and land at the same time thereby shifting the earth further away from the sun? good plan.

i can't believe ppl are talking 'classy things to do' to a government that butchers its own people and widely contaminates its own environment. Talk about shitting where u eat.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

rocco said:


> I'd really like to read that article.


Here's a link; I remember reading it earlier this year. Opening paragraphs:

*When a caterer working for the United States Olympic Committee went to a supermarket in China last year, he encountered a piece of chicken — half of a breast — that measured 14 inches. “Enough to feed a family of eight,” said Frank Puleo, a caterer from Staten Island who has traveled to China to handle food-related issues.

“We had it tested and it was so full of steroids that we never could have given it to athletes. They all would have tested positive.”*

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/09/s...p=1&sq=steroids chicken china olympics&st=cse


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

Good on 'em I say.

Check out the pollution in the news feeds.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

From cyclingnews.com

*Smog may delay Olympic road race*

The media scheduled to broadcast the Olympics were notified on Friday that the men's road race could be postponed due to thick smog in Beijing. According to Fox Sports, broadcasters were advised to make alternate plans just in case.

The men's road race is still scheduled for Saturday beginning at 11:00 am local time. Organizers have set a deadline to start the race by 1:30 pm or else delay it for 24 hours. The women's road race is still scheduled for Sunday at 2:00 pm.


----------

